# Supprimer ventilateur cpu iMac (besoin de conseils)



## FioSwag (29 Octobre 2011)

Bonjour à tous, je me présente, Étienne, 17 ans, nouveau sur ce forum. Je suis là car j'ai récemment acheté un iMac alu 20" d'occasion à un ami, il avait 320go, 2go de RAM et 2,66ghz .
Je suis passé à 8Go de RAM et aujourd'hui, j'ai changé mon disque dur pour un 2To. Je n'ai pas constaté de problème de ventilation du disque dur comme beaucoup sur internet, car j'ai bien remis la sonde sur le nouveau disque dur. Mais la ventilation du lecteur optique ainsi que celle du CPU tournent entre 4000 et 6000 tours par minute.. Ce qui m'inquiète beaucoup.

Sachant que je n'utilise pas beaucoup voir jamais mon lecteur de disque, j'ai débranché et enlevé sa ventilation. Ce qui a diminué de moitié le bruit de mon Mac. 

Maintenant, je voudrai savoir si enlever le ventilateur de mon CPU est dangereux? Sachant que je ne suis sur mon iMac que pour internet, et écouter de la musique avec iTunes.
J'obtiendrai ainsi un ordinateur presque silencieux.
Sinon, avez vous des conseils pour réparer ma ventilation ? Refroidir mon cpu autrement qu'avec le ventilateur d'origine? 

Merci de m'avoir lu, merci de vos réponses, même si vous n'êtes pas expert, je serai ravis de me sentir aidé.


----------



## cameleone (29 Octobre 2011)

FioSwag a dit:


> Maintenant, je voudrai savoir si enlever le ventilateur de mon CPU est dangereux?



Tu es sérieux ??? 



Ne touche pas au ventilateur du CPU, remets en place le ventilateur du superdrive, et fais une recherche sur "iMac ventilateurs à fond". Tu y trouveras des solutions (réinitialisation PRAM, reset SMC, ...) bien plus valables que ta méthode quelque peu "bourrin"...


----------



## FioSwag (29 Octobre 2011)

Merci pour la réponse. Oui je suis sérieux car je ne sais pas quoi faire d'autre, j'ai l'impression d'avoir un sèche cheveux en marche ...

J'ai déjà essayé, rien n'a changé...


----------



## cameleone (29 Octobre 2011)

FioSwag a dit:


> Merci pour la réponse. Oui je suis sérieux car je ne sais pas quoi faire d'autre, j'ai l'impression d'avoir un sèche cheveux en marche ...
> 
> J'ai déjà essayé, rien n'a changé...



Tu as réinitialisé la PRAM (démarrage en tenant enfoncées les touches CMD + ALT + P + R jusqu'à entendre trois fois le "Bong" de démarrage) ? Fait un reset SMC (éteindre la machine, débrancher tous les périphériques, débrancher le cordon d'alimentation, attendre une trentaine de secondes, puis tout rebrancher) ?

Pourquoi crois-tu que le ventilateur du superdrive (lecteur optique) tourne en permanence, même lorsqu'il n'y a pas de support dans le lecteur ? Pour le plaisir de tourner ? Parce que le constructeur est un petit plaisantin qui aime bien embêter les utilisateurs ?
Tu as installé un disque de 2 To dans ton Mac, qui chauffe *BEAUCOUP* plus qu'un autre, et tu as enlevé un des ventilateurs. Maintenant tu te demandes si tu peux enlever l'autre, celui du processeur. Tente, mais tu verras que ton Mac ve avoir une espérance de vie *TRÉS RÉDUITE* !!!


----------



## vhk (29 Octobre 2011)

Wo! Bah un proc sans ventilateur c'est possible. Mais il faut lui joindre un radiateur énorme ou alors de très très grand qualité pour facilité l'échange thermique d'un Proc qui comporte des millions de transistor qui dégage une chaleur extrêmement importante, et enlever le refroidissement est totalement fou! Imagine un moteur de voiture sans refroidissement...


----------



## FioSwag (29 Octobre 2011)

Le disque dur que j'ai mis consomme moins que celui que j'ai enlevé.. Et j'ai constaté le problème avant d'enlever les ventilateurs.. Sinon je n'aurai jamais fait ça .

Et oui j'ai fait tout ça, mais BONG dont tu parles est bien le même qu'un démarrage normal? Si oui, c'est ok. Mais toujours à fond.. J'ai peut être touché une sonde de température ? Mais je ne crois, après avoir vérifié plusieurs fois..

Merci de vos réponses

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 12h56 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 12h48 ----------

Je fais un test en ce moment, avec seulement le ventilateur du disque dur qui tour, à 1600tours par minute.
Temp du disque dur: 31 degrés, cpu 35, cpu heatsink 34. 
Qu'en pensez vous? Quelle est la température maximum pour un cpu? Merci


----------



## cameleone (29 Octobre 2011)

FioSwag a dit:


> Le disque dur que j'ai mis consomme moins que celui que j'ai enlevé.


Il ne s'agit pas d'une question de consommation, mais de chaleur dégagée. Et un disque dur de 2 To dégage beaucoup plus de chaleur qu'un disque de 320 Go... J'en sais quelque chose, j'en ai un (d'origine) dans mon iMac. Ceci dit, ce n'est pas le fait d'avoir un disque de 2 To qui provoque la ventilation à fond de ta machine (d'autant plus que le ventilateur du disque dur semble tourner normalement, lui). Simplement, dans ces conditions de chaleur plus importante dégagée par le disque dur, il est d'autant plus important que les *AUTRES* ventilateurs fonctionnent également afin de maintenir une température "normale" à l'intérieur de l'iMac.



FioSwag a dit:


> Et oui j'ai fait tout ça, mais BONG dont tu parles est bien le même qu'un démarrage normal? Si oui, c'est ok. Mais toujours à fond.. J'ai peut être touché une sonde de température ? Mais je ne crois, après avoir vérifié plusieurs fois..
> Merci de vos réponses



Le Bong est bien celui d'un démarrage normal, mais il faut maintenir la combinaison de touches jusqu'à l'entendre trois fois de suite.
Il est possible que tu aies touché en effet quelque chose dans tes diverses manipulations. En tout
cas, n'enlève pas les ventilateurs si u tiens à ta machine !!!


----------



## FioSwag (29 Octobre 2011)

D'accord, je ne pensais pas qu'en simple démarrage on pouvait sentir une telle différence de chaleur entre 2 disques durs :rose:

J'ai augmenté la ventilation de mon HDD à 2200 tours par minute (encore silencieux) et le cpu stagne vers 39 degrés en utilisation normale depuis 1h. 
Vous me conseillez quand même de remettre le ventilateur du cpu alias moteur d'avion?
Ou ça suffit? Sachant que le Max conseillé pour ce processeur est 65 degrés je crois .
Comprenez que c'est vraiment désagréable ce bruit.. Et que je veux vraiment m'en débarrasser... 

Sinon personne ne connaît un logiciel permettant de régler la vitesse MAX des ventillos? Parce que je ne trouve que pour la vitesse minimale.. 

Merci encore


----------



## cameleone (29 Octobre 2011)

Bien sûr que le bruit anormal des ventilateurs est désagréable, et qu'il faut s'en débarrasser ! Je dis simplement que ta méthode t'en débarrasse au risque de te débarrasser en même temps de ton iMac. Tu penses bien que si Apple avait pu raisonnablement bâtir sa machine *SANS* ventilateurs, il l'aurait fait.

Les valeurs que tu indiques, en l'absence de ventilation qui plus est, me paraissent singulièrement basses. Un problème avec tes sondes ...?


----------



## FioSwag (29 Octobre 2011)

Merci Cameleone de me suivre et m'aider depuis le début.
Mes sondes fonctionnent bien j'ai vérifié et c'est sur que les valeurs affichées sont correctes, par contre je pense avoir eu un problème avec la carte mère (vu sur le net) ce qui affolerait les ventillos. Car normalement le problème après avoir changé un disque dur est la sonde du disque dur et son ventillo qui tourne à 6000t.min, or là c'est l'inverse, c'est le seul de potable...
Je n'y comprends plus rien ..

Un Mac est conçu pour beaucoup de choses, moi qui n'utilise que pour la navigation internet et la musique, 1 ventilateur ne suffirait pas ? 
Ne croyez pas queue suis têtu et que je ne vous écoute pas, mais je n'ai vraiment pas envie de brancher mes autres ventilateurs qui sont très désagréables... 

Ps: je stagne à 43 degrés là.


----------



## vhk (29 Octobre 2011)

Que tu écoutes les gens ou pas, je pense qu'ils s'en foutent complètement.. ils te déconseille de le faire, tu le fais c'est toi qui choisi ! Franchement j'espère pour toi que tu ne brulera tes composant c'est tout  !

"Un Mac est conçu pour beaucoup de choses, moi qui n'utilise que pour la navigation internet et la musique, 1 ventilateur ne suffirait pas ?"

Le problème c'est que plusieurs composant doivent être refroidi dès quils sont sous tension. ils ne sont pas tous au meme endroit donc forcement plusieurs ventirad tournent :/


----------



## FioSwag (29 Octobre 2011)

Le truc ce que 3 ventillos qui tournent, 2 à 6000 tours par minute et 1 à 1600, c'est pas cool dans une chambre... Et je cherche vraiment une solution... :rose:


----------



## vhk (29 Octobre 2011)

on est bien d'accord et des gens essaient de t'aider. par contre débrancher les ventilos (qui je te l'accorde peut être une 'solution' en DERNIER DENIER recourt) n'est peut être pas une bonne idée. ne fais pas les choses à l'envers


----------



## FioSwag (29 Octobre 2011)

Quelle serait la solution alors ? 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h07 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h01 ----------

Au pire des cas je rebranche le ventillo du cpu, et j'me dis j'ai un iMac qui ne risque rien, mais qui fait un bruit pas possible.. Mais bon... 
Si seulement j'étais sûr qu'il tienne le coup, je le laisserai bien comme ça, sans ces ventillos bruyants...

Là je fais une sauvegarde avec Time machine + iTunes + safari, je suis à 42 de HDD, 49 cpu et 45 cpu heatsink...


----------



## vhk (29 Octobre 2011)

Moi je ne l'ai pas. Sois patient mais effectivement je comprends ton exaspération :/


----------



## FioSwag (29 Octobre 2011)

J'ai décidé de remettre le ventillo... Le cpu est à 27 degrés, ce qui est beaucoup mieux.. Je suis à 1600t.min pour mon disque dur et 3465t.min pour le cpu.. Un bruit infernal... Aidez moi :rose:

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 16h02 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h26 ----------

J'ai trouvé une solution, je poste des photos dès que j'ai fini mon "bricolage" 
Je croise les doigts !


----------



## FioSwag (29 Octobre 2011)

Bon alors voilà, je vous montre ce que j'ai fait:

J'ai mis un petit bouton poussoir qui me permet d'alimenter ou non le ventilateur du CPU.
Quand je fais quelque chose qui chauffe beaucoup mon CPU, hop j'appuie sur le bouton, ma turbine d'avion fait un boucan pas possible, mais au moins tout est frais 
Quand je fais rien de spécial et que je veux être au calme, je rappuie un coup 

Pas top maps c'est toujours mieux que d'avoir constamment ce bruit infernal..

Si vous avez une idée de logiciel pour m'aider à régler la vitesse du ventilo, merci de m'aider 

Voici quelques photos


----------



## Larme (29 Octobre 2011)

L'utilisation d'Internet, notamment de Flash devrait nécessiter les ventilateurs quand même...

Sinon, une possibilité serait de créer un programme/script qui tourne en tâche de fond qui manipulerait SMFFanControl (ou un truc de ce genre là, mais je ne sais pas s'il fonctionne pour iMac) et checker les sondes thermiques... En bref, faire de la régulation par-dessus celle qui semble ne pas trop fonctionner correctement. J'avoue que j'ai lu un peu en diagonale, et que du coup :°)


----------



## FioSwag (29 Octobre 2011)

Je ne sais pas faire de programme ni script ni rien de tout ça.. Si quelqu'un est volontaire pour m'aider, ce serait cool, je ferai même un don sur PayPal si on m'aide..
Mais je ne veux plus ouvrir cet iMac, je l'ai ouvert 4x de suite en 2 jours, je le connais par coeur, j'en ai par dessus la tête  j'espère ne pas devoir modifier quelque chose dedans ^^

Oui j'ai regardé une vidéo de 3min sur YouTube, la température est montée à 56 degrés, là elle est redescendu à 42..


----------



## icerose (3 Novembre 2011)

et as tu penser changer ta turbine d'origine par un ventilateur d'origine en meilleur etat ?
ou au lieu de mettre un bouton plutot un variateur ?
se qui donnerai peu etre un meilleur resultat sur le hardware 
et je suis sur que en cherchant  tu doit trouver des composants pour automatiser tout sa 
ou un variateur thermique genre comme pour les chauffages


----------



## FioSwag (3 Novembre 2011)

Bonsoir, oui j'ai branché un autre ventilateur mais apparemment ça vient bien de la carte mère qui donne l'ordre de le faire tourner à fond comme beaucoup le témoigne sur le net.. 
Sinon, j'ai pensé à un variateur, mais pas sûr du résultat, j'ai préféré un bouton ..

Et j'ai cherché un peu partout mais rien qui ne résout mon problème..


----------



## csplanet (8 Novembre 2011)

Faut arrêter les conneries, un ordinateur doit fonctionner avec tous ses ventilateurs fonctionnels, sinon sur chauffe et plus d'ordinateur.

Vérifie que de façon logicielle il n'y a pas de problème (reset SMC, etc) vire tous les softs de contrôle des ventilateurs, l'imac gère déjà sa température, il n'y a rien à toucher !!

ensuite plutôt que de débrancher (comme un bon guignol ton hardware), as tu vérifié que tes dissipateurs (radiateurs) ne sont pas encrassés, et que tes ventilos sont propres?


là tu devrais découvrir avec stupeur qu'ils sont complètement colmatés par de la poussière et un coup d'aspirateur plus tard tes ventilos reviennent à 2000-2200 rpm en automatique gérés par la carte mère de l'imac !


----------



## FioSwag (8 Novembre 2011)

Monsieur je sais tout, si tu lisais tu verrais que j'ai déjà fait tout ça, et quand je démonte un ordi, je le nettoie bien évidemment, donc il est propre.

Ce que j'ai fait est la dernière solution puisque le problème est lié à la carte mère, il ne reste plus qu'à trouver un programme pour gérer ça, sinon y'a rien à faire .


----------



## csplanet (8 Novembre 2011)

alors on reprend, si tu n'as plus de soft qui polluent la gestion de la température, et que les ouïes de radiateur sont propres, il te faut un oscilloscope et surveiller le signal pwm (fil jaune de tes ventilos) peut être que la carte mère ne reçoit pas bien les top des ventilos (comme c'est plus simple, on vérifie si les ventilons les envoie). car si la carte mère ne reçoit pas de top, elle bloque le ventilo à pleine puissance pour être sur.


----------



## FioSwag (8 Novembre 2011)

Tout est vérifié, c'est la carte mère qui a un problème, maintenant je cherche un moyen de gérer les ventilos...


----------



## csplanet (9 Novembre 2011)

Un réhobus zalman, une sorte de potentiomètre à mettre en série entre ta prise carte mère et ton ventilo, ça coute 10 et c'est tellement plus propre.

Mais je suis certain, qu'il y a une explication toute bête à ton problème. 

Mais comme 





> Tout est vérifié, c'est la carte mère qui a un problème


 tu n'as plus de problème, tu dois changer de carte mère.


----------



## Jayce68 (14 Novembre 2011)

Houla, de nos jours un CPU sans ventilateur ce n'est même pas la peine d'y penser, ou alors pour le plaisir de le flinguer !
Si tu as eu de la chance que ton processeur tienne sans ventilateur, à terme il peut avoir des séquelles, et ça c'est irrémédiable.

3000 tr/mn ce n'est pas énorme, s'il fait du bruit c'est que le ventilateur est fatigué.
Tu peux toujours tenter de le nettoyer à fond, et de "graisser" le roulement si tu peux y avoir accès. 
Mais généralement quand c'est mort c'est mort, c'est la faute au roulement !






icerose a dit:


> et as tu penser changer ta turbine d'origine par un ventilateur d'origine en meilleur etat ?
> ou au lieu de mettre un bouton plutot un variateur ?



Tout à fait !


----------



## Metallistick (20 Juin 2012)

Bon.. Je déterre un peu là.. Mais d'après ce que j'ai vu, la cause de ton problème n'a pas été évoquée (ou alors elle l'a été mais j'ai pas compris).
Donc dans le doute, un texte cité de Mac4Ever : 
"Apple équipe ces machines de disques durs (dans notre cas et dans la plupart des cas un Seagate Barracuda série 12) possédant un firmware maison qui utilise le capteur de température interne du disque pour réguler la puissance de ventilation. Manque de chance, dès que vous changez de disque, vous perdez ce précieux firmware et vous obtenez un iMac dont le ventilateur disque dur tourne de manière quasi constante autour de 6000 tours minutes. Autant le dire directement, ça fait beaucoup de bruit et c'est franchement désagréable s'agissant d'un ordinateur comme l'iMac, dont on apprécie le silence de fonctionnement."

Je pense que ça correspond assez bien. Le lien complet : http://www.mac4ever.com/articles/logiciels/1886/hdd_fan_control_l_imac_aime_le_silence/

En espérant avoir pu aider.. En tous cas, moi je préfère qu'il fasse beaucoup de bruit quitte à mettre de la musique un peu plus fort. En effet, le coin gauche de mon écran s'est garni d'une tache jaunâtre assez relou, et en me renseignant un peu j'ai cru comprendre que c'était les composants présents dans cette partie de l'ordi qui chauffaient beaucoup, entraînant la fonte de certains composants de l'écran. A vérifier bien sûr, mais on est jamais trop prudent hein (d'autant plus quand les machines sont plus sous garantie).....

Bonne soirée en tous cas


----------



## FioSwag (20 Juin 2012)

Bonjour, merci pour cette réponse, j'ai oublié de mentionner ici que j'ai vendu mon iMac suite à la gène qu'il me causait à cause de ce problème. 

J'ai ensuite pris un MacBook Air fin 2010 de 11pouces, 128go SSD, 2Go de Ram et 1,4GHz. Vraiment bien surtout le disque SSD, mais c'est vraiment pas suffisant 1,4GHz, il chauffait vite et ramait très facilement quand je lançais de gros logiciels. 
Du coup j'ai vendu le MacBook Air pour enfin me reprendre un iMac il y a quelques jour. Et c'est vraiment le top du top!

Aujourd'hui j'ai donc un iMac Alu 24 pouces début 2009, 3,06Ghz Intel Core 2 Duo, 1To de disque dur et 8Go de RAM. J'en suis ravi !

Bonne journée à tous!


----------



## Metallistick (20 Juin 2012)

Ha oui effectivement, avec 8Go de RAM ça doit être pépère 
Moi je suis sur le modèle en dessous, 21.5" (je crois, mais pas sûr), 4Go de RAM, 500Go de DD, et 3,06 GHz Intel Core 2 Duo également. En tous cas, j'ai installé ce petit logiciel là, smc fan control, et c'est réactif uniquement pour le ventilo du CPU. J'avais testé fan control (qui agit via la fenêtre des préférences système), qui lui agissait uniquement sur les ventilos ODD et HDD.. Il n'est à priori pas conseillé d'utiliser les deux en même temps, donc pas vraiment de solution de contrôle parfait. 
'Fin bref, c'était simplement un petit compte rendu, pour ceux qui passeraient éventuellement par ici à cause de problèmes de ventilos.

Bonne journée !


----------



## itOtO (20 Juin 2012)

Si jamais tu as de nouveau problème de ventilo ou si quelqu'un avec un problème similaire lit ce thread, plutôt que de bricoler les ventilo un simple logiciel comme smcFanControl permet de regler manuellement la vitesse du ventilo. C'est quand même plus propre et ça permet de mettre la vitesse la plus rapide possible sans bruit désagréable, soit un meilleur compromis que 6000tr/min ou débranché


----------



## FioSwag (20 Juin 2012)

J'avais installé smcFanControl mais il ne servait à rien. Je ne pouvait qu'augmenter la vitesse des ventilos si je voulais, mais pas le contraire.. Peut être que depuis une mise à jour a été faite, mais à l'époque ça ne m'était d'aucune utilité..


----------



## ange (17 Février 2013)

Bonjour,

je déterre à nouveau cette discussion, car j'ai le même problème (voir tout le détail dans http://forums.macg.co/imac-intel/imac-a-ventilo-bruyant-des-le-demarrage-1205531.html)
sonde de température CPU HS / seule proposition : changer la carte logique pour 650 (sonde soudée sur carte logique)
Donc je suis à la recherche de solutions me permettant de réguler/fixer manuellement la vitesse du ventilo CPU.
J'ai déjà testé en vain : FanControl, smcFanControl, HDD Fan Control, MPFanControl et iMac Fan Control qui en gros ne permettent que de modifier la vitesse minimum (1200 rpm) quand le ventilo est au (quasi) repos. Mais si le CPU lui demande d'augmenter sa vitesse, pas d'action possible (ou alors j'ai raté quelque chose)
Si vous connaissez des softs qui sauraient agir, je suis preneur !!!!!

FioSwag, tu avais fait une bidouille hard et présenté des photos qui ne sont plus dispo. Possible de les revoir ?

Merci,

Ange


----------



## FioSwag (17 Février 2013)

ange a dit:


> Bonjour,
> FioSwag, tu avais fait une bidouille hard et présenté des photos qui ne sont plus dispo. Possible de les revoir ?



Bonjour, je n'ai plus les photos, et je ne me souviens plus trop, c'était mon premier mac, j'en suis à mon 5ème.. 
Je crois que j'avais débranché et enlevé le ventilo qui faisait du bruit en tournant sans cesse, et réglé les autres de manière à ce qu'ils tournent un peu plus que d'habitude pour compenser un minimum le tout. Mais bon peu de temps après je l'ai vendu car je ne voulais plus me casser la tête avec ce genre de soucis


----------



## ange (17 Février 2013)

Ok, tant pis pour les photos, j'étais curieux de voir le montage...
Et le mac me casse bien les oreilles ! mais hormis cela, pas de problème, il est plutôt au frais !
J'aimais bien l'idée de mettre un rheostat, je pense sur l'alim du ventilo, mais j'ai un peu peur au montage...


----------



## pgoninet (31 Mars 2013)

Facile, je l'ai déjà réalisé : comme les sondes ne sont plus compatibles; il faut télécharger le logiciel HDD Fan control. Indispensable !!!!


----------



## ange (31 Mars 2013)

Désolé, mais HDD Fan Control ne fait ce dont on a besoin ici. Il permet de d'indiquer quelle vitesse minimale on veut donner quand la sonde lui dit de ne pas ou peu marcher. Par contre, si la sonde envoie l'ordre d'être à fond (à tord car elle est HS), HDD Fan n'est pas capable de réduire cette vitesse...
Ou alors je n'ai rien compris, mais si tu sais faire, je suis franchement preneur !
(et c'est la même chose avec les différents FAn control que j'ai pu trouver sur le net, qui sont en général une dérivation de HDD Fan control, lié à la machine (iMac, ...))


----------

